# Supplementary reserve?



## FrenchAffair (14 Feb 2007)

My question is relating to the Reserves and the “Supplementary reserve” list or something of that sort.  

 Basically my situation is this, when I was 17 I joined up into the reserves, infantry, and went off and did my training that summer. I finished my BMQ and SQ over the summer as well went off on stalwart guardian or something like that in august. 

 Then the school year started up again, and I continued to attend the weekly parade, how ever I was then told that two weekends a month I would be required to go off to pettawawa to do my trade training I believe it was. Unfortunately at the time I was playing a high level of competitive hockey and we had at least 2 games and a practice on the weekend that I could not miss. 

 So I basically had to make a choice between the reserves and hockey, I chose hockey and had to withdraw from the reserves. But when I did so the clerk told me that they would put me on the supplementary reserve list. 

 Now it is 3 years later and I am just finishing up my 1st year of university and I am again interested in getting back into the reserve to do as a part time job over the school year and a full time job in future summers (not this one). 

 Basically my question is, being on the supplementary reserve list, does this mean that if I am to rejoin I would be able to forgo re-doing the training I already completed, as well as the whole application process? 

Also, my original enlistment I was just a ncm, but now that I am in university I was considering going the rout of becoming an office though which ever entry plan it is where you are in a civilian university and doing training at the same time (can’t think of the acronym off the top of my head). Would this effectively cancel out my application and training as a ncm and force me to re-do the entire application process and training?

 Thank you.


----------



## Haggis (14 Feb 2007)

Your best course of action is to contact your local unit and speak to a recruiter.  A lot depends on how much basic and trades training you completed before you released and what item of QR&O you were released under.

Give 'em a call.


----------



## charlesm (14 Feb 2007)

Knowing the way the paper work is handled in the reserves, you could go back to your old unit and findout if your still in, but NES!!!

Best bet go back to your old unit and get them to check on the paper work, then talk to the unit recruiter and they should be able to sort things out to where you will fit into the system.


----------



## FrenchAffair (14 Feb 2007)

charlesm said:
			
		

> Knowing the way the paper work is handled in the reserves, you could go back to your old unit and findout if your still in, but NES!!!
> 
> Best bet go back to your old unit and get them to check on the paper work, then talk to the unit recruiter and they should be able to sort things out to where you will fit into the system.



I’ve called them a few times, unfortunately they simply say that they can not access the information and that they will pass it on to someone who can and get back to me. But as far as I know they have never called back. I can’t physically go there either as the reserve unit I was in is in Ottawa, but I am in Halifax.  

 As Haggis said, seems reasonable that my best bet for a concise answer to this would simply to head down to one of the units around here, or even just call and talk to one of their recruiters. 

I have a sneaking suspicion though that 3 years is too much time and I will have to do it all over again, not nessacarly a bad thing though.


----------



## Haggis (14 Feb 2007)

FrenchAffair said:
			
		

> I’ve called them a few times, unfortunately they simply say that they can not access the information and that they will pass it on to someone who can and get back to me. But as far as I know they have never called back. I can’t physically go there either as the reserve unit I was in is in Ottawa, but I am in Halifax.
> 
> As Haggis said, seems reasonable that my best bet for a concise answer to this would simply to head down to one of the units around here, or even just call and talk to one of their recruiters.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion though that 3 years is too much time and I will have to do it all over again, not nessacarly a bad thing though.



Any Reserve unit in Canada can look up your status in HRMS.  Drop in, see a recruiter and find out.  Be prepared to show proof of identity and you should bring proof of former service.


----------



## 241 (14 Feb 2007)

FrenchAffair said:
			
		

> I have a sneaking suspicion though that 3 years is too much time and I will have to do it all over again, not nessacarly a bad thing though.



I am not 100% sure as to how it works but I am sure it is based on what courses you took and how long you where in either before the course or after, we had a Sgt come back after 6 or 7 years and only lost his 6B course


----------



## Aerobicrunner (14 Feb 2007)

Were you a Private Trained when you tried to get into the Supplementary Reserves?   DAOD 5002-4 states that to be eligible for transfer to the Supp Reserve you must meet the following:

Voluntary Transfer to the Supp Res A CF member may apply for transfer to the Supp Res if:

the CF member is eligible for release under Item 3(b), 4(a), 4(b), 4(c), 5(a), 5(c) or 5(d) in the Table to QR&O 15.01; 

the losing unit CO recommends transfer; and 

the CF member is trained to the operationally functional point in accordance with the military occupation specifications, that is: 

for an officer, the CF member holds the minimum rank of second lieutenant/acting sub-lieutenant; and 

for a NCM, the CF member *holds the minimum rank of private (trained)/able seaman *


----------



## beach_bum (14 Feb 2007)

I was thinking along the same lines.  As far as I was aware, you needed to be trade qualified in order to be on the Supp Res.  Do you recall what paperwork you filled out, or even better, do you still have copies?  As has been stated, go to the unit you would like to join and talk to them.  Just explain your situation and they will find out what your status is and advise you regarding your next move.


----------



## Freight_Train (14 Feb 2007)

FWIW, I released February 2006.  I just have BMQ.  I asked to be released to the supplementary reserve.  First answer I got was yes, then no, then yes again.
One thing I was told was that I would be released from the supp list sometime in 2007 due to something about the pension?
Currently trying to re-join and navigate the beauraucratic morass that is the CF


----------



## enfield (15 Feb 2007)

FrenchAffair said:
			
		

> I’ve called them a few times, unfortunately they simply say that they can not access the information and that they will pass it on to someone who can and get back to me. But as far as I know they have never called back. I can’t physically go there either as the reserve unit I was in is in Ottawa, but I am in Halifax.
> 
> As Haggis said, seems reasonable that my best bet for a concise answer to this would simply to head down to one of the units around here, or even just call and talk to one of their recruiters.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion though that 3 years is too much time and I will have to do it all over again, not nessacarly a bad thing though.



You're in Halifax? PM me asap.


----------

